# Araneus diadematus care sheet?



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Summers coming, and there's hundreds going to be lingering in my Garden. Might nab a few and breed 'em!

Anyone got some care sheets/basic info on 'em?


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

miss-post:/ lol


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> miss-post:/ lol


You had my hopes up sir, *sigh* xDDD : victory:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I reckon something like a flexarium might be needed for these - their webs have really long anchor lines, so you'd need to give them lots of stuff to web onto.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

care for them would be a shrunk version of your garden lmao just look up the tech info for them and work from that.


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry if this sounds like a stupid question, but if you have hundreds in your garden which you can observe in their natural habitat doing what they naturally do, why would you want to capture them for breeding? 

I had a nest of these on my back porch when I lived in Brighton, and was lucky enough to see the egg-sac when the slings had just emerged. It was incredible to see all those little critters emerging into life and knowing they'd just find their natural niche one way or the other. Why not concentrate on trying to observe that?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

if you absolutely have to get a 'wild' orb weaver go to cornwall and try to catch some Argiope bruennichi (bumble bee orb weaver) they are an introduced species (rare) and look much nicer too.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

ipsilon said:


> Sorry if this sounds like a stupid question, but if you have hundreds in your garden which you can observe in their natural habitat doing what they naturally do, why would you want to capture them for breeding?
> 
> I had a nest of these on my back porch when I lived in Brighton, and was lucky enough to see the egg-sac when the slings had just emerged. It was incredible to see all those little critters emerging into life and knowing they'd just find their natural niche one way or the other. Why not concentrate on trying to observe that?


Because, the babies are usually killed by other bugs and my cat.
And I think it'd be a good idea to try and keep the mother alive, as they die off in Autumn, due to being eaten and non-able to defend itself as it's worn all it's energy out.

And I want to be able to witness the Egg Sac, as they hatch out in May-ish, so it'll be a fun project. You could ask the same why people do this with tarantulas? Captive farm them, and sell them.

: victory:


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

I think it's different with Ts because they're not native to this country so it's considerably more expensive to go and observe them in their natural habitat! I have always looked for local wildlife while travelling around the world, and will continue to do so. So far I've seen wild green anacondas, brazilian wandering spiders (scared the pants off me!), leopard snakes, water cockroaches, countless beautiful mantids, beetles, toads, frogs and butterflies, doodlebugs etc etc. The list goes on and I just think there's something so much cooler about seeing them do what they do.

Where possible I just like to observe them in their natural habitat and if I was fascinated by orb weavers and lucky enough to have a colony of hundreds in my back garden I wouldn't want to capture one to put it in a box. 

But of course people differ in their outlook. 

I'm not criticising, just wanted to understand your motivations : victory:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

ipsilon said:


> I think it's different with Ts because they're not native to this country so it's considerably more expensive to go and observe them in their natural habitat! I have always looked for local wildlife while travelling around the world, and will continue to do so. So far I've seen wild green anacondas, brazilian wandering spiders (scared the pants off me!), leopard snakes, water cockroaches, countless beautiful mantids, beetles, toads, frogs and butterflies, doodlebugs etc etc. The list goes on and I just think there's something so much cooler about seeing them do what they do.
> 
> Where possible I just like to observe them in their natural habitat and if I was fascinated by orb weavers and lucky enough to have a colony of hundreds in my back garden I wouldn't want to capture one to put it in a box.
> 
> ...


I understand! My main motivation is to try and keep the egg sac & parents alive, while they breed and lay and use it as a learning experiance with native species anyhow.

And you lucky git, travelling the world.:lol2:


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Josh, I've still got so much I want to see! My travelling thus far hasn't been anywhere near extensive enough....Madagascar was meant to be next on the list, then the natives starting shooting at each other :bash:

It's part luck and part saving like a bastard! Lucky to be able to save anything though I suppose. 

I understand where you're coming from with the egg sac. Be warned though, those slings will move and spread like absolute wildfire once they're hatched and there will be hundreds of the little blighters - hundreds, about the size of a large pinhead. Fun to try and round them up!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I will do my best sir! : victory:


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Madam, if you don't mind :2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Yessirmadam!


----------

